# Balms/Salves -- screw-top tin?



## soap_rat (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm trying to decide whether balms (semi-solid mixtures of beeswax, solid butter and oil) should be in screw-top tins for selling.  Do you think that makes it less likely to leak if put foolishly close to a heat source or put in a pocket?  The other option I'm considering has tops that slide on and overlap the bottom, like those wedding favor square or round tins.

Also, I did mention selling.  I've been making soap for over a decade and I'm starting to plan to sell.  I've made balms and similar for about 6 months, do you think that's long enough or should I watch the first batches longer before sharing with the public?

Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you speaking of lip balms?  These can be sold in tubes, tins or small jars.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 1, 2013)

Depends On the firmness. My chest rub is fairly solid and I use a push on lid tin type. No screw on basically. I do seal them in a shrink band though for travel. 
My looser balms I have in screw top lids. For selling you just have to worry in summer months of melting. 
Oh and I have safety seals in all that can take them.. Some tins they don't fit with the thin edges.


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 1, 2013)

lsg:  more like a super-solid hand moisturizer.  (I have thought about putting it in a lip-balm tube for moisturizing on the go.)

jenneelk, thanks for all that info.  I was looking at some thin tins and was planning to do shrink seals, thanks for the warning about those issues.

Any thoughts on how long I should wait before offering to the public?


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 1, 2013)

Just know that if you use water you risk rust in tins. I see moisturizer and makes me think water so just an FYI in case.


----------



## lsg (Sep 1, 2013)

You can use deodorant tubes for moisturizing balms if the balm is firm enough.


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks lsg, I'll check those out.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 5, 2013)

I use screw up or push up tubes for my solid lotions. I also pour them in molds and then package them in tins.


----------



## trunkbranches (Oct 15, 2013)

*Goat Milk Lip Balm*

Hi, I'm new to all this.  I'd like to learn to make Goat Milk Lip Balm.  

I saw a recipe using powdered goat milk.  Is there a recipe for using 'raw milk'?  If so, would I need a preservative in it?

What type of container should be use for lip balms and where to obtain the container?

Does anyone know the shelf life for goat milk lip balm?

thanks,
Peggy


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 15, 2013)

Raw milk has to be pasteurized and you'll need to use an emulsifier and a broad spectrum preservative at the maximum percentage.
Technically, it'll be a cream rather than a balm.
To determine the shelf life of your specific product you have to test for bacterial and fungi growth regularly over a length of time, but it won't last long.
You'll need to consider it might not be worth your while.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

I agree with dagmar it's probably not worth the effort to do a lip balm as it wouldn't be firm enough for a tube more than likely and would be a cream type. Plus it may be cost prohibitive to have it challenge tested.


----------



## maya (Oct 15, 2013)

I hate the push up ones. The inner tube part that holds the product shoots out when I push it up. I like the screw ones much much better.


----------



## trunkbranches (Oct 21, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Raw milk has to be pasteurized and you'll need to use an emulsifier and a broad spectrum preservative at the maximum percentage.
> Technically, it'll be a cream rather than a balm.
> To determine the shelf life of your specific product you have to test for bacterial and fungi growth regularly over a length of time, but it won't last long.
> You'll need to consider it might not be worth your while.


So better to use the powdered goat milk, than the raw for the balm?  Would it  have a longer shelf life then?

How does one test the bacterial and fungal growth?  or where to get it tested?


----------



## MaitriBB (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a case (24) of these in the 4 oz size that I'm probably going to use for balms.  Mine is usually coconut oil, grapeseed oil, and essential oils, so no water involved.


----------

